# New Record!



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2002)

The most people on Macosx.com at the same time was set today at 10:06 AM with 184 simultaneously logged on.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

that's great!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## xoot (Jul 18, 2002)

LOL... cool! And to think that I contributed...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## caramelApple (Jul 18, 2002)

I just started on this website today and i just love it! Unlike the apple forums no one will delete complaints! Thanks fellow Apple geeks!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

no one calls me an Apple Geek! It's "Mac Technophile" or just "techie"


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, okay then.

Apple TECHIES.. lmao. I just love my mac no matter what you call me!  


Much Love,

The Mac Geekette


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 27, 2002)

I just noticed that we have a new record! We beat the old record by eight people.

The most users ever online was 192 on 07-26-2002 at 09:30 AM.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 29, 2002)

yay!


(Must Keep... Side Doscussion... alive!!!!)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## wdw_ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for noticing xaqintosh.

It's the four member of System Of A Down.


----------

